# Raising Backyard Chickens Topic - Your Chicken Coops



## greatgardener (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello friends,

This is a topic to share and learn about chicken coop and poultry.

In my backyard I built many chicken coops.

Pictures --->  *My four seasons chicken coops
*
Comments?

Post yours!


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

*strollingbones its about raising chickens, YOUR topic.*


----------



## whoisit (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice coup.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 31, 2016)

100% illegal where I live.  I think the government should have to give me reparations for taking away my ability to raise chickens in my backyard.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 31, 2016)

NICE coop. 

I rescued chickens from a factory battery farm in Tucson where they had been thrown into the "dead pile". Some died, some had to be put down but I ended up with almost 30. 

People say chickens are stupid. They really are not. They're what some would call "good citizens" - they love munching the very critter you don't want around. In Tucson, that was cockroaches and ticks. They were also death to lizards, who I liked, but whatcha gonna do? 

No chickens now. Instead, we have foxes!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 6, 2016)

Chickenhawk coop:


----------



## Claudette (Aug 9, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> NICE coop.
> 
> I rescued chickens from a factory battery farm in Tucson where they had been thrown into the "dead pile". Some died, some had to be put down but I ended up with almost 30.
> 
> ...



Yup. I had someone dump nine hens in my backyard when I lived in NC. You couldn't find a bug, lizard or any other little pest in my yard..

People think you need a rooster for a hen to lay. Not so. A hen will start laying eggs at around nine months old. The only reason you need a rooster is if you want to raise chickens.

My niece has four hens in her back yard and she has more eggs than she can eat. Same with my friend. Kelly. One hen can provide a lot of eggs and they sure are good.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

My chickens are free ranged. I wish I could get them off the store bought feed though. We do only buy veggy formular,no meat or meat by porducts,but still wonder where the stuff comes from.

 So far for past 19 years they are all ok. We have never given our biddies medicated feed or shots of any kind. We do worm them with DE now and then. And they get kitchen scraps.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you so much... thermometer can reaches -43 here


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a barn with a walking room(where they actually eat and sleep), a room to lay and they can go outside to a fenced off area. All around, they have plenty of play space.
Nice coop!


----------



## greatgardener (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------

